# Redmoor root wood



## justin85 (5 May 2014)

Hi all

I need to find some large pieces of redmoor root wood, does anyone on here know a good source ?

Tank size is 6x2x2ft

Thanks.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (5 May 2014)

Ed at freshwatershrimp has a good amount of large pieces 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alje (5 May 2014)

Aqua essentials - Aquascaping - wood
Some really nice looking pieces with photos of the actual piece you get, good service and we'll packaged


----------



## justin85 (5 May 2014)

cheers


----------

